# No Spanish in Amarillo?



## Mister B (Feb 19, 2007)

I have been enjoying learning the details of this FTA system. The only remaining problems I am having with a couple of channels is no audio on the two Amarillo Spanish channels. For KEYU I have a VPID of 39 and APID of the very high value 8191. This site shows a VPID of 40 and APID of 39. Lyngsat has a VPID of 39 and VPID of 40. I have tried manually entering all of the above but still no sound. In the case of KAMT I have a VPID of 52 and again the APID is 8191. Both this site and Lyngsat show a VPID of 52 and APID of 47. Again no sound with these figures either. Any information on this problem would be appreciated.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

the audio is Dolby DIgital (AC-3) so you need an external audio receiver to decode it


----------



## Mister B (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks, I have read about that with some PBS stations on another satellite. I hope that not many more channels go to such a set-up. If so, I would have to look into such a decoder, but it would just compicate matters.


----------

